# für dessen Arbeit, statt "seine Arbeit"



## vincix

Quelle USA: Trump entlässt Außenminister Rex Tillerson - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik
"Zugleich dankte er Tillerson für dessen Arbeit."

Warum benutzt man hier "dessen" statt "seine"? Was ist die Bedeutung?


----------



## JClaudeK

vincix said:


> Warum benutzt man hier "dessen" statt "seine"? Was ist die Bedeutung?


"dessen" ist ein Demonstraivpronomen im Genitiv und bezieht sich auf Tillerson: "Zugleich dankte er Tillerson für dessen (= Tillerson*s*) Arbeit."
Edit:
Siehe hier:


> Die Form _dessen_ ist die männliche Genitivform des Demonstrativpronomens _der/die/das_. Diese Form kann auch vor einem Nomen stehen:
> _Ich sehe Herrn Müller und dessen Schwester.
> = Ich sehe Herrn Müller und Herrn Müllers Schwester._
> Dieser Genitiv drückt ein Besitzverhältnis im weitesten Sinne aus. Ein solches Besitzverhältnis kann auch mit dem besitzanzeigenden Fürwort _sein_ ausgedrückt werden:
> _Ich sehe Herrn Müller und seine Schwester.
> Ich kannte das Rätsel und seine Lösung._
> ff. .....



"seine" könnte sich (theoretisch)  auch auf _er_ (= Trump) beziehen.


----------



## vincix

Also könnte 'dessen' nicht einmal theoretisch auch auf Trump beziehen? Ich finde 'dessen' in diesem Kontext ein bisschen komisch und schwerverständlich, obwohl ich "dessen" per se verstehe.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hast du meine editierte Antwort (mit Quellenangabe) gesehen?  Verhelfen dir_ Dr. Bopps _Erklärungen zum Verständnis?


----------



## Kajjo

vincix said:


> Warum benutzt man hier "dessen" statt "seine"?


Man benutzt "dessen", um den Bezug klarzumachen. "Dessen" kann sich nur auf "Tillerson" beziehen. "Seine" könnte sich auf "er" oder "Tillerson" beziehen.



vincix said:


> Also könnte 'dessen' nicht einmal theoretisch auch auf Trump beziehen?


Nein, diese Verwechslung ist nicht möglich.


----------



## vincix

Danke beiden! Es ist viel klärer jetzt!


----------



## berndf

vincix said:


> Also könnte 'dessen' nicht einmal theoretisch auch auf Trump beziehen?


Man benutzt _dessen _als Bezug auf eine Entität, die nicht Subjekt des Bezugssatzes ist. Darum kann Trump nicht gemeint sein: _Trump _[Subjekt] _entlässt_ _Tillerson_ [Objekt].


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Man benutzt _dessen _als Bezug auf eine Entität, die nicht Subjekt des Bezugssatzes ist.


Das steht _auch_ in dem verlinkten canoonet-Artikel!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das steht _auch_ in dem verlinkten canoonet-Artikel!


Kann sein, aber eben nicht hier im Thread. Links haben so die Tendenz irgendwann nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Diese Threads werden aber nach vielen Jahren noch gelesen. Für zentrale Aussagen zur Beantwortung einer Frage sollte man sich nie ausschließlich auf Links verlassen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Links haben so die Tendenz irgendwann nicht mehr zu funktionieren.


Dann also _in extenso_:


> Es sei der Vollständigkeit halber doch noch erwähnt:
> Das Pronomen _dessen_ kann nicht in dieser Art (= statt _sein.._) verwendet werden, wenn es sich auf das Subjekt des Satzes beziehen soll. Im Satz
> _Herr Müller geht mit dessen Schwester weg._
> kann _dessen_ sich nicht auf _Herrn Müller_ beziehen. Dank dieser Eigenschaft kann es zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen verwendet werden:
> _Herr Müller geht mit dem Nachbarn und seiner Schwester weg._
> Hier ist nicht eindeutig, um wessen Schwester es sich handelt. Wenn angeben werden soll, dass die Schwester des Nachbarn gemeint ist, kann man _dessen_ verwenden:
> _Herr Müller geht mit dem Nachbarn und dessen Schwester weg._


----------



## Hutschi

Was aber funktioniert: Herr Müller und dessen Schwester gehen weg. Hier wäre auch „und seine Schwester“ eindeutig. „Dessen“ klingt formaler.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Das aber funktioniert: Herr Müller und dessen Schwester gehen weg.


Dem widersprechen aber


berndf said:


> Man benutzt _dessen _als Bezug auf eine Entität, die nicht Subjekt des Bezugssatzes ist.


und


Dr.Bopp said:


> Das Pronomen _dessen_ kann nicht in dieser Art (= statt _sein.._) verwendet werden, wenn es sich auf das Subjekt des Satzes beziehen soll.


Was stimmt jetzt?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "seine" könnte sich (theoretisch) auch auf _er_ (= Trump) beziehen.


 Na ja, was heißt theoretisch. Die Lesart halte ich für semantisch völlig blockiert. *Ich* kann Dir ja nicht für *meine* Arbeit danken, das ergibt nun wahrlich keinen Sinn. Wenn also theoretisch, dann so verdammt theoretisch, dass man es getrost einfach als „unmöglich“ bezeichnen kann.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Dem widersprechen aber


Nicht wirklich. _Herr Müller und dessen Schwester_ ist ja als ganzes das Subjekt und dessen ist kein Rückbezug _auf das_ Subjekt. 

Aber ich halte _dessen_ hier aber trotzdem nicht für passend.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Nicht wirklich. _Herr Müller und dessen Schwester_ ist ja als ganzes das Subjekt und dessen ist kein Rückbezug _auf das_ Subjekt.
> 
> Aber ich halte _dessen_ hier aber trotzdem nicht für passend.


Interessant. Was ist der Grund?
Grammatisch ist es ok, also müsste es am Stil liegen.
Vielleicht, weil es Redundanz hat? Oder wirkt es zu formal?


----------



## berndf

Einfach weil es keinen Grund gibt, _dessen_ statt _seine_ zu schreiben. Ich wüsste nicht, was an _dessen_ formal sein sollte. Man verwendet dessen statt sein aus semantischen und nicht aus stilistischen Gründen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Man verwendet dessen statt sein aus semantischen und nicht aus stilistischen Gründen.


Im OP-Satz wäre "dessen" also nicht gerechtfertigt. (Siehe auch #13)
q.e.d. !


----------



## Hutschi

Manchmal gibt es auch klangliche Gründe oder Gründe der Redundanz. (Klang gehört zum Stil.)

Heute besteht oft Redundanzvermeidung (z.B. Vermeidung von Überbestimmung), aber Redundanz kann die Übertragungssicherheit verbessern.

Die Verwechslung von "seine"="Trump" ist nur unter Vernachlässigung von Kontext möglich, aber die Verwendung von "dessen" vereinfacht das Ganze.

In "Zugleich dankte er/Trump Tillerson für _seine_ Arbeit." ist der Bezug zu "er" aus semantischen Gründen der Welterfahrung selbst bei Trump ausgeschlossen ("Trump dankte sich für seine Arbeit." wäre höchstens satirisch möglich.)

Deshalb ist "Zugleich dankte er Tillerson für seine Arbeit." völlig gerechtfertigt (und wird auch genutzt), ebenfalls mit dem Argument "weil es keine Gründe gibt".

(Wenn man als Gründe Stil, Klang, Gefühl ausschließt.)

(Übrigens halte ich tatsächlich beide Formulierungen für gerechtfertigt. "Dessen" erhöht hier die Redundanz.)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Im OP-Satz wäre "dessen" also nicht gerechtfertigt. (Siehe auch #13)
> *q.e.d.* !


Das zu Beweisen war eigentlich nicht das Ziel der Frage, aber sei's drum.

Semantisch ist "sein" in der Tat unzweideutig, da stimme ich mit Elroys #13 überein. Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich es für rechtfertigbar "sein" konsequent zu vermeiden, wenn es sich um einen Rückbezug auf ein nicht-Subjekt handelt und somit bereits die formale Struktur eindeutig zu halten, auch wenn eine mehrdeutige Auslegung semantisch ausgeschlossen sein sollte:


Hutschi said:


> Übrigens halte ich tatsächlich beide Formulierungen für gerechtfertigt. "Dessen" erhöht hier die Redundanz.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das zu Beweisen war eigentlich nicht das Ziel der Frage, aber sei's drum.


Mein "_q.e.d.  " _bezieht sich auf den ganzen Faden, insbesondere auf #13 ...
Edit (gekreuzt mit #21):
.... und einige widersprüchliche Aussagen, z.B.


berndf said:


> Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich es für rechtfertigbar "sein" konsequent zu vermeiden, [......] auch wenn eine mehrdeutige Auslegung semantisch ausgeschlossen sein sollte.


vs.


berndf said:


> Aber ich halte _dessen_ hier aber trotzdem nicht für passend.






Hutschi said:


> Übrigens halte ich tatsächlich beide Formulierungen für gerechtfertigt.
> [und]
> Manchmal gibt es auch klangliche Gründe.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Mein _q.e.d. _bezieht sich auf den ganzen Faden, insbesondere auf #13 ....


Ja eben, es war *nicht *die Aufgabe zu beweisen dass _dessen _falsch sei. Der OP enthält eigentlich überhaupt keine Behauptung, die "erat demonstarandum", sondern eine Frage.


----------



## JClaudeK

Siehe  Edit.

Re-Edit:
Übrigens, "q.e.d." habe ich hier _in Anlehnung_ an das französische _"CQFD"_ verwendet, das man in manchen Fällen (ironischerweise) benutzt, wenn im Grunde genommen gar nichts bewiesen wurde. Aber das funktioniert anscheinend mit "q.e.d." nicht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> und einige widersprüchliche Aussagen


Von "ich halte es für rechtfertigbar [dass]..." bis "ich halte..." ist ein weiter weg. Die Aussagen weisen i.d.T. in unterschiedliche Richtungen, stehen aber nicht im Widerspruch.


----------

